# VirtualHost auf dem Apache 2.0.x



## messmar (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

muss eine Netzwerkkarte auf dem Rechner vorhanden bzw. installiert sein, damit man VitualHost (Natürlich nach den Änderungen in die Config-Datei und Host-Datei) auf Apache aufrufen kann.

Danke,

Amin


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2004)

Nein, das ist nicht nötig. Der Apache funktioniert, da Du über das Loopback-Interface (127.0.0.1) auf das System zugreifen kannst.

127.0.0.1 ist bei windows auch als localhost aufrufbar - falls nicht, editiere die hosts-datei (die heißt einfach 'hosts'  (als Beispieldatei gibt es 'hosts.sam').


----------

